# Why won’t my gas insert turn off in "smart" mode?



## KarenNDkitchen (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello, we had a lovely Mendota Fullview 44i gas insert installed last week, and it's worked perfectly until now.  

We have kept it in "smart" mode, which is when the unit turns on and off and raises and lowers the flame according to the temperature you set for the room on the remote.  For the last day, the unit has turned on when the room temp is below the set temp on the remote (which is what it's supposed to do), but the flame stays high even when the room temp is close to the set temp.  It also doesn't turn off even when the room temp is above what we've programmed into the remote.  The remote has a low-battery indicator but it's not showing that the batteries are low (and they shouldn't be, they were just installed a week ago).

Any ideas?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Oct 23, 2010)

is the dealer non responsive?


----------



## KarenNDkitchen (Oct 23, 2010)

They're coming out on Monday. Actually they've been great every step of the way. Just wondering if there's something I did wrong?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Oct 23, 2010)

sry i dont know anything about johnson gas(mendota) "smart" valve/remote systems, been many years since we sold thier units

glad to hear the dealer is helpful, as they should be


----------

